# Important: Traditional Archery Hunt Update



## choctawlb (Aug 26, 2007)

Well Al and I had a great time Saturday scouting in the mountains north of Helen, GA. We found a few promising spots, but can't guarantee anything for sure. During our scout we did see a small pig,some turkeys, and some beautiful country. 
We have decided to camp at Andrews Cove Campground, off 17/75 a couple miles north of Helen, and then drive to the hunt area's from there. We did find a beautiful camp site on one of the WMA's , but it is just too far from the hunting area's to try and use. 
The plan is to get there on Friday whenever you can , camp Friday and Saturday night, hunt Saturday, and Sunday till midday, and then break camp. We'll hunt, cook, eat,socialize, break some rocks,and  just have a good time. The Dates are September 7-9, 2007. 
(Please give a definate yes or no attendance by Tuesday, so we will know how many folks to expect, and how much interest we have)
Look forward to hearing from ya'll,
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2007)

Mighty fine lookin` place there!

Ken, when ya`ll go back, how about pickin` me up 10 or 12 of them nice flat river rocks, plus one for an alter stone, and one to set the coffee pot on. I need em for my tipi fire ring. If I had thought about it, I woulda hollered at you before you headed up there.  I see some gooduns all around ol` Als` feet!


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey, I can just see Ken tote'n a rucksack full of them there rock through the woods murmer'n something like, I hate Nic ,I hate Nic  LOL!!! heheheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 26, 2007)

It is a fine look'n spot up there, I wished my sister had picked a different weekend to come up here, this is gonna really hurt


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2007)

fflintlock said:


> Hey, I can just see Ken tote'n a rucksack full of them there rock through the woods murmer'n something like, I hate Nic ,I hate Nic  LOL!!! heheheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee






He`ll do it though, cause I`ll fling my old "pitiful look" on him. It works ever time!!


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 26, 2007)

That was a pretty pitiful look there Nick. If I get them rocks I'll have somethin to trade with.
This could turn into a profitable venture after all.
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2007)

choctawlb said:


> That was a pretty pitiful look there Nick. If I get them rocks I'll have somethin to trade with.
> This could turn into a profitable venture after all.
> Ken



UH OH, I better start stockpilin` plunder and loot now! Hope you don`t want to trade by the pound. If so, get the lightest rocks possible!


----------



## j_seph (Aug 26, 2007)

*Well*

I've got a non-traditional bow, but if ya don't mind the wife and I unless she mindsjust I may come up and pull up a log w/ yens on friday or sat evening


----------



## Al33 (Aug 26, 2007)

choctawlb said:


> The plan is to get there on Friday whenever you can , camp Friday and Saturday night, hunt Saturday, and Sunday till midday, and then break camp. We'll hunt, cook, eat,socialize, break some rocks,and  just have a good time. The Dates are September 7-9, 2007.
> [COLOR="Red"](Please give a definate yes or no attendance by Tuesday[/COLOR], so we will know how many folks to expect, and how much interest we have):cool:
> Look forward to hearing from ya'll,
> Ken[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ed'sboy (Aug 27, 2007)

I would recommend getting to Andrew's Cove as early as possible. That is a very popular place to camp. I will be up there that weekend but will be at our cabin on the other side of Unicoi Gap. Offer still stands about grilling at the cabin Saturday evening but if it's easier to hang out at Andrew's Cove I'll plan on coming down there for a visit.


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 27, 2007)

All Woody's members are welcome at camp for sure.
We don't look down on nobody that hunts with a bow, even if it does look like it belongs on "Star Wars". 
Come on by and sit a spell, it'll be nice to meet some new folks.
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2007)

Ken, you talkin` about them "compound arrow flingin` devices"?   

Sorry compound users, I couldn`t resist!


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah,  I can't talk too bad about compounds , as I used to hunt with one myself. Still like to pick at folks about em though.  Killed several deer, and a 4x5 elk with it. Just got tired of all the gadgets , and decided to go to something a little more challenging and traditional. Seems the older I get , the further I want to be from modern technology. The neatest part of "Primative Archery" is making your own equipment, getting to hunt with it is just a bonus.
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2007)

Yea, me too Ken.    I went from recurve, to compound, and had good luck with both on deer and hogs. Then, I gave both my compounds to my son with the hopes that he wouldn`t use em. He didn`t, he confiscated my Kirkland Original, which is fixin` to be re-confiscated by the rightful owner (me). Since  it wouldn`t be right to take a knife to my only son, (who is a heap bigger than me), I might need your help in this  small endeaver.   Will you help a fellow buckskinner in this time of desperate need? 

Now that I think about it, I believe he has my gunstock club as well, with the two human scalps tied to it.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 27, 2007)

Compounds are traditional aren't they?
I traditionaly get upset with it oce or twice a year
I seen a website on how to make a bow and giving it a good hard thought at trying after deer seasons over. I started w/ a recurve and swear I could hit better w/ it


----------



## barzbait (Aug 27, 2007)

Compounds are bows.  They just have training wheels, that's all.


----------



## barzbait (Aug 27, 2007)

Ken,  
     Are you hunting a certain property up there, or just have several WMA in the area?


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 27, 2007)

barzbait,
We're camping in the area at Andrews Cove, and looking at Coopers Creek and  Blueridge WMA. This is my first attempt at Bear hunting, and  I don't know much about it, but we're gonna give her a whirl and see what happens. We'll have fun whatever happens, and we did see a good bit of pig sign as well. This is just something I've been wanting to do, get some traditional hunters together, and make a weekend of it. We'll hunt, cook, eat, break some rocks, and just have a good time. If we kill a bear it'll just be icing on the cake.
Ken


----------



## ed'sboy (Aug 28, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Ken, you talkin` about them "compound arrow flingin` devices"?
> 
> Sorry compound users, I couldn`t resist!



Are they allowed to post in this forum?


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Have we lost interest in the Bear Hunt? This is something I had hoped would turn into an annual thing.  I think right now we have 4 confirmations.
Bambam, guys where are ya?
Ken


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 28, 2007)

I ain't gonna get to go Ken. My sister and her family are comming up on that Friday night. I mean I love her and all, but DANG !! LOL!!! 
My birthday weekend too. I thought, what a great gift I could give me, a bear hunt with good friends, not gonna happen, this year. I'll be with ya'll in spirit though, you know me  LOL!!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 28, 2007)

Four? I only count two hunters, me and you Ken. Who am I missing?


----------



## ed'sboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Al33 said:


> Four? I only count two hunters, me and you Ken. Who am I missing?



Al, my son and I will both be hunting that weekend although we won't be camping with ya'll. Do I need to send you pictures of our recurves in order to qualify?


----------



## j_seph (Aug 28, 2007)

Trying to help ya'll out
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=1408464#post1408464

If I hunted traditional I would definetly show up. Its a shame you can't ever get something planned like this, guess its just nature of the human species. 
I am not pointing no fingers at nobody so no one take me wrong


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 28, 2007)

Al,
Oringinally John Cooper and Bambam, had said they would make it. I don't think they have posted otherwise, but I do stay kinda confussed these days.
Ken


----------



## barzbait (Aug 28, 2007)

Ken, 
     Looks like you talked me into it.  My son, or both of them, and I will be there.  Looking up Andrews Cove for directions right now.  See you there.  Can't wait to meet you guys, and maybe learn something too.  Well maybe.  Can you give me any information on the campground.  Does it have camp sites or is it just tents, and do you know what the fees are?
Paul


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2007)

for now im still in my grandfather (90yrs old) is not doing well so it's a day to day thing right now. post the dates again for me plz. but mine is a waiting game. doctors say it could be anyday or a month so. 

john


----------



## barzbait (Aug 28, 2007)

John,
     Sorry to hear about your grandfather.  My prayers will be with him and your family.  The date for the hunt is Sept 7-9.

Paul


----------



## ed'sboy (Aug 29, 2007)

Paul,
there are no fees at Andrew's Cove unless it has one of those boxes and you are on the honor system to put in money. Unsure as to tent only or not. I know they don't have hook ups but you should still be able to park a camper. If no one else knows I'll find out, I'm heading up there this weekend.

John, our prayers are with you and your grandfather.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 29, 2007)

Looks like we have a pretty good group shaping up. Ken and I have been discussing further this issue about restricting it to traditional hunters only. The idea at the onset was not to be exclusive and certainly not snooty, but to just keep it simple. If this idea has caused some to feel slighted in any way that was certainly not the intent. Having said that, we welcome any Woodyite that might care to join us for the weekend no matter what you hunt with and you are welcome to share our camp and fire. I will be glad to climb Tray Mountain with anyone and I don't care if you ARE carrying one of those heavy compounds as long as you can keep up with this old man.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 29, 2007)

*barzbait and others*

Andrews Cove is just past mile marker 12 on the right heading north on Hwy 75 towards Hiawassee from Helen.

We are going to need firewood so keep that in mind when packing for the trip. If everyone brings some we will have plenty for a central campfire.


----------



## GAcarver (Aug 29, 2007)

*Andrews cove*

If its ok, I might come by Saturday afternoon, I have never hunted with my recurve but this year I think I'll take the plunge. Would realy like to come up and hunt the evening hunt if that would be ok. All I need is to be pointed in the right direction.


----------



## hog daddy (Aug 29, 2007)

hello there old men 
  nice meeting you [al & ken} last weekend if i didnt have to go to joe curz that weekend i'd defanately be in mabe next trip have a safe and fun trip and dont for get them walking sticks


----------



## Al33 (Aug 29, 2007)

GAcarver said:


> If its ok, I might come by Saturday afternoon, I have never hunted with my recurve but this year I think I'll take the plunge. Would realy like to come up and hunt the evening hunt if that would be ok. All I need is to be pointed in the right direction.



Would love to have you and as far as pointing you in the right direction all I can do is point up one of those hills. Truly, from all that I have gathered about this bear huntin' stuff is that you just never know where a bear is going to be this time of year. Heck, we may end up with one in our camping area trying to raid our vittles.


----------



## barzbait (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Ed's
    Let me know what you find out.  I hope you guys get a chance to come by and hangout a while even if you will be sleeping a cozy bed.
    Man to be honest I am starting to get excited about this trip.  I love to meet other people interested in bow hunting.  You always learn something new,  or old that you just did not know.  Look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## ed'sboy (Aug 30, 2007)

barzbait said:


> Thanks Ed's
> Let me know what you find out.  I hope you guys get a chance to come by and hangout a while even if you will be sleeping a cozy bed.
> Man to be honest I am starting to get excited about this trip.  I love to meet other people interested in bow hunting.  You always learn something new,  or old that you just did not know.  Look forward to seeing everyone there.



Shoot, no problem. But I'll be getting out of that cozy bed early on cause I want to get down to Andrew's Gap campground early on for a good shooting spot. Once the campers move out the bears move in hot and heavy. Why do you think they closed it down from Sep 06 until May 07 Make sure you hang your vittles and trash high in a tree.
Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## ed'sboy (Aug 30, 2007)

This was actually from last gun season from Swallow Creek and I hear she's got brothers and sisters. She weighed 187. She was so black my camera couldn't get proper exposure.

I'm gonna let ya'll in on a secret I found out: do not place a bear directly in a river after field dressing. Even though you may want to wash all the blood off and make it nice and pretty for display do so with a cup. There is a slight increase in weight (100 pounds give or take)after placing one in the river.  You should have seen me and my son trying to get her back in the truck.


----------



## barzbait (Aug 30, 2007)

*bears???*

You mean there are really barz in those woods.  Might have to second guess this idea of fling pointy sticks at one.  I thought this was like most group hunts, where the wild game left 2 hours before we get there.  LOL


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 31, 2007)

Guys,
   This will be a fun weekend, whether anything is harvested or not. I hope to make this an annual event in the future, and to see attendance grow after folks see pictures and hear details. Look forward to meeting all ya'll.
Ken


----------



## barzbait (Aug 31, 2007)

After everyone see the pics and hears the stories(lies).  We will have to find a bigger campground next year.
Just kidding about second guessing.  I like the idea of having multiple species to  target.  I need every little bit of help I can get.  LOL   See ya'll there.


----------



## choctawlb (Sep 2, 2007)

The campground we are intending on using during the hunt is "Andrews Cove". If the campground happens to be closed for bear activity we will use the one off dirt road 498 in the national forest. My cell phone number where I can be reached is 478-952-0610.  The phone numbers for the Chatooga River Ranger District is 706-776-3363 or 706-754-6221. Al was up there today scouting around, but of course all ranger stations were closed due to weekend, ect. Look forward to seeing ya'll this weekend.
Ken


----------



## Al33 (Sep 3, 2007)

I stopped by Andrews Cove yesterday morning and there was only one campsite being used so I am not too concerned about overcrowding. I met up with our very own and very helpful Ed's boy who is extremely familiar with the areas up that way. He advised that Andrews Cove campground was closed most of September last year due to nuisance bears. I am not aware of if and when they will close it this year but will try to call them tomorrow after the holiday to see if it will be open or closed. I did not get to do any scouting for bear sign.

Thanks Ed's boy for the maps and all the advice.

Barzbait, most of the camping sites in Andrews Cove have tent pads and I would think you would have a hard time trying to set up a camper. A single site is $10 per day. The grid coordinates for the camp site on the gravel road (498) are N 34º 49.879' and W 083º 40.606'. There should be plenty of room for a camper there.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 3, 2007)

*good luck*

Al good luck chasing them bears, it sure sounds like a lot of fun, wish i could make it this weekend.But i've made other plans, are you going to the cohutta hunt in a couple of weeks if so mabey i will catch up with you then
   dennis


----------



## Al33 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I'll be darned. Hello Dennis, good to see you around these parts. Welcome to the campfire.

I'm still not sure about making the TBG Cohutta hunt. I have to hunt my club a little bit to try and get my money's worth.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 6, 2007)

Andrews Cove campground will be open.


----------



## barzbait (Sep 6, 2007)

Well Guys,
     As usual life gets in the way of what I really want to do.  Had to take son to doctor yesterday.  He got poison ivy in his eyes.  Cost me an arm and leg, so I had to dip into my hunting money.  Not going to be able to make the get together this weekend.  I am really bummed, but that is the way it goes.  Will be in the woods Saturday, just going to have to be close to home.  Hope yall have a great time.  Will try to make the next one.
Paul


----------



## Al33 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hate to hear that Paul. Hope your son heals up real quick. I've had that stuff in my eyes before and the best thing he can so is stay out of the heat. Good luck Saturday.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Paul.  Was it Taylor?
Hope he heals completely.  Dan


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, for you folks about to "HUNT" I salute you ! 
Go get'em, be safe, have fun and good luck to you.

Paul, sorry to hear about your son's poison, hope he heals real soon and ya'll can get back at it.
Jerald


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 7, 2007)

fflintlock said:


> Well, for you folks about to "HUNT" I salute you !
> Go get'em, be safe, have fun and good luck to you.



     

ya'll be careful ... whack em and stack em .....


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2007)

Best of luck to all of ya`ll...............


----------



## dutchman (Sep 7, 2007)

Y'all save a few for seed...


----------

